# Mosqiito walleye bite



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Walleye are relating to drop offs and old rd beds. Had a great day w sonars vertical jigging in the deep side of the drop offs. Find the bait and the walleye will be there.









This was in the belly of the biggest one.


----------



## BRANDONFISHMAN (Jul 13, 2009)

I was just about to post and ask how people are doing on walleye, you answered my question. Thanks!


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

NICE!!!!


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

Great late season catch!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

How big was the biggest? Looks nice.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

23 inches

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Smallest was 15


----------



## Leighway (Oct 31, 2011)

Great job.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Limit by 9am. Great day w my son and a few friends. Largest 21.75 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## AvonEyeHunter (Aug 19, 2011)

wallydvr said:


> Walleye are relating to drop offs and old rd beds. Had a great day w sonars vertical jigging in the deep side of the drop offs. Find the bait and the walleye will be there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





wallydvr said:


> Walleye are relating to drop offs and old rd beds. Had a great day w sonars vertical jigging in the deep side of the drop offs. Find the bait and the walleye will be there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice catch. With that catch I will give Mosquito Lake a try Saturday or Sunday. Not familiar with the lake, but it looks like it has possibilities. Does trolling stick baits work or is jigging the only way to go?


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Sonars in the channel

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm happy to see someone is catching some fish.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Fished Skeeter for the very 1st time last ice season. Loved it. Can't wait to return to it and catch my first eye thru the ice eventhough I don't know much about the lake. (I only drilled holes near the "Dog Park". Absolute wonderful fishery.


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

wallydvr said:


> Limit by 9am. Great day w my son and a few friends. Largest 21.75
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


would I be better to try down on the south end by 305 or the north end


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

did you tip your sonars with minnows or just bare?


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Just bare. South end near sharp drops. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

I will never put my boat away early again
I will never put my boat away early again
I will never put my boat away early again
EB


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Lmao 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

EB1221 said:


> I will never put my boat away early again
> I will never put my boat away early again
> I will never put my boat away early again
> EB


you winterize your boat after 1/2" of ice as fisherman.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

wallydvr said:


> Just bare. South end near sharp drops.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


are you fishing on the upper part of the drop or on the deeper side of it? thanks. That looks like a ton of fun


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Been doing better on the deep side. Look for schools of bait, crappie or bluegill. The walleye are not far from there food source. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice job on the skeeter eyes.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Heading up this weekend. Any recent reports? Heading out from the causeway. We haven't been up since August.
Feel free to PM me.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Just got a report today from a close friend that just fished today. He got 6 eyes with three being keepers. Fished blade baits on the south ends deep water.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info Chaunc. I have an idea where to start just trying to figure out where to launch.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

State park ramps on the SW side of the lake.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Is causeway still open and selling bait?


----------



## Swampfox (Jul 10, 2015)

causeway closed. No boat docks at ramps.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey Chaunc! Have you been getting into any slabs at Skeeter as of late? I haven't seen one 4 pound crappie out of you this whole year. You are slipping.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks. I will get bait before I go!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

All Eyes said:


> Hey Chaunc! Have you been getting into any slabs at Skeeter as of late? I haven't seen one 4 pound crappie out of you this whole year. You are slipping.


 I don't fish Skeeter in the fall but I got quite a few 2 lbers there last spring. A 4 lber will be real hard to get up north. I haven't even got one from down at Ky lake or Enid lake in Miss. YET !


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

chaunc said:


> I don't fish Skeeter in the fall but I got quite a few 2 lbers there last spring. A 4 lber will be real hard to get up north. I haven't even got one from down at Ky lake or Enid lake in Miss. YET !


Ha! I was exaggerating a bit with the 4 pounds. If anyone can find one it would be you. These past couple of springs at Skeeter have been excellent for crappie. My neighbor picked up 2 last year on Leesville that went 18" and 17 3/4". Biggest crappie I've ever seen in person.


----------



## shorelineguy (May 3, 2014)

any shore success?


----------



## KVD jr. (Jul 20, 2011)

Went out tonight got on the lake around 6 Fished around road bed 22 feet of water. Picked one eye up in 2 1/2 hours. Measured 24". Personal best on mosquito.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Think I saw you at the launch. Had my little girl w me on a scouting mission. We are loading up when you launched. What did ya get it on? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## KVD jr. (Jul 20, 2011)

White and red sonar


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

We fished from the causway to the cemetery today with no luck. Tried everything. Any info? Not b even a crappie


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I got 3 walleye this morning. Started at 7am fished to 3pm.. Also got a crappie about 13" on a joshy swim bait.. The walleye hit from 9 to 11 in 15fow using vibes up working the slope north of the cemetery but found you needed to move to get bit. Once the sun got high they shut down even with the overcast sky. Typicall mosquito bite imo...biggest was 21"


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Took my daughter out in the evening last night let her cast cranks for the first time. She did awsome for 6 years old. When she reeled in the first big one she said "did you see that, that was awsome. Best night ever dad". That made my day. Got them casting along the rip rap south end. We pulled 10 keepers in the am. We also had to be moving. 

















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Great pictures and some nice fish.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

wallydvr said:


> Took my daughter out in the evening last night let her cast cranks for the first time. She did awsome for 6 years old. When she reeled in the first big one she said "did you see that, that was awsome. Best night ever dad". That made my day. Got them casting along the rip rap south end. We pulled 10 keepers in the am. We also had to be moving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job on the walleye. It looks like you have a life long fishing partner judging by the smile on your daughters face. Do you have any idea how long the docks will be in at the State Park?


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

They leave them in at the state park. I believe

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

wallydvr said:


> They leave them in at the state park. I believe
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thanks wallydvr. I usually launch at the causeway ramps and I knew the docks were out there. I wasn't sure about the State Park.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Way to go Wallydvr! Your daughter will always remember fishing with dad. Especially after catching nice fish like those. Great job!


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

All Eyes said:


> Way to go Wallydvr! Your daughter will always remember fishing with dad. Especially after catching nice fish like those. Great job!


So will I. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

